# Gear Swap and Kayak Sale Golden River Sports



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

This weekend, Aug 19th and 20th, Demo Pyranha and Riot kayaks on sale as well as many other used and new boats at clearance prices. End of summer clearance on all kayak gear. Bring in your used gear for 100% store credit or 80% if you prefer the money.
Golden River Sports
806 Washington
Golden, Co
303-215-9386


----------

